# SQL error on trying to post



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Keep getting this while trying to reply to one of my own posts.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Make sure you are not including phone emoticons. These are often illegal character that the forum database won't handle. Only use the native forum smilies


----------

